

I will pay you to learn python - mjhea0
http://www.iwillpayyoutolearnpython.com/

======
lutusp
This is misleading -- it's actually a discount on the normal price of a Python
book.

~~~
mjhea0
not really. the normal price is $35, and you get $50 back. so you net $15.
it's not a discount. you ACTUALLY are gaining.

~~~
lutusp
> not really. the normal price is $35, and you get $50 back. so you net $15.
> it's not a discount.

That's called a "discount". And you haven't said what the conditions are. You
do realize, don't you, that people will either not take you seriously, or they
will drain your resources by signing up under 100s of different names?

~~~
mjhea0
did you even read the website. there are conditions on there.

workflow -

1) users purchases course for $35 2) user takes assessment after part 1
(python syntax) 3) user takes assessment after part 2 (web dev) 4) user shows
off what they learned 5) user gets $50.

if the user simply buys the course, they get nothing.

this is a way of (a) getting more people to learn and (b) showing mastery of a
topic by teaching and/or doing

why such skepticism? i am trying to give people an incentive to learn and to
actually stick with something.

~~~
lutusp
> why such skepticism?

Because of all the parts you leave out. What's your incentive to give away
money? Presumably to improve your book. If true, that means purchasers are
getting an alpha release, an unfinished work that they're going to help you
write.

Young people won't be likely to understand this, but if they accept the
discount, they're test subjects, not students. If they buy a Python book in a
bookstore, they can first read years' worth of reviews to know what they're
getting into.

> i am trying to give people an incentive to learn and to actually stick with
> something.

No, you're field-testing an unfinished book with the aim of rewriting it. Want
my advice? Tell it like it is. People are more likely to cooperate if you're
not hiding anything.

~~~
mjhea0
that makes better sense for where you are coming from. however, you are
assuming it's an unfinished book when in reality, the book/course have been
out for nearly a year. they are complete. we've had thousands of downloads.

your point is valid. but it's a fallacy based on a hasty conclusion. still
interesting feedback though. curious how many others will come to that
conclusion.

any ideas on how to reframe the wording of the website to reassure people my
motivations for doing this?

------
mjhea0
so -

(1) you learn python and web development (2) you get to show it off. ultimate
learning by doing (3) then you get $15 (4) there's also the possibility of me
hiring you for ad-hoc jobs.

